# Indian-born Satya Nadella might be Microsoft's new CEO



## ASHISH65 (Jan 31, 2014)

_



			Microsoft is looking forward to a major overhaul in the company especially when it is turning its focus from software to hardware and internet-based services.
		
Click to expand...

_


> Nadella, who is currently Microsoft's enterprise and cloud chief, is likely to replace Steve Ballmer who had already declared that he would quit in August 2014 after heading Microsoft for 10 years. Some reports even suggest that Ballmer would quit right away once the board has chosen a new CEO. Even though the sources of these reports have said that the board hasn't chosen the new CEO yet but Nadella emerged to be the strongest candidate for the post.Microsoft, according to latest reports, is about to have a new CEO. The company's board is believed to be quite optimistic about naming Indian-born Satya Nadella as its next CEO. The board will likely choose a new Chairman as well replacing Bill Gates.
> As far as deciding on a new chairman, Bill Gates will likely be replaced by Microsoft's lead independent director John Thompson. But sources suggest that even if Gates steps down, he will be more involved in the company in areas like product development.If Nadella is chosen as the new CEO of the company, he will become the third CEO of Microsoft which has only had two CEO's in history so far namely Gates and Ballmer.Satya Nadella has been working in Microsoft for over 20 years and has lead cloud services, server software, Internet search and business applications divisions of Microsoft. As president of Microsoft’s server business, Nadella boosted revenue to $20.3 billion in the fiscal year through June, up from $16.6 billion when he took over in 2011.Professor at MIT's Sloan School of Management, Michael Cusumano says that Nadella is a good choice due to his close ties and strong reputation within Microsoft's huge engineering corps. He adds, "Microsoft is a contentious enough place that you wouldn’t want to bring in someone who lacked credibility with the engineers."_Before joining Microsoft, Nadella studied Electrical Engineering in India and then moved to United States to study computer science. He has also worked with Sun Microsystems till 1992._


_

Indian-born Satya Nadella might be Microsoft's new CEO Software | Softwares | ThinkDigit News

India-born Satya Nadella may succeed Microsoft CEO - Moneycontrol.com_


----------



## rish1 (Jan 31, 2014)

good news ..

even rajiv suri is being shortlisted as ceo of Nokia


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 31, 2014)

There's a difference between Indian born and Indian


----------



## Desmond (Jan 31, 2014)

Great news, but no big deal.

I don't know why everyone goes gaga over someone of Indian origin gets a prominent status abroad when those people actually don't really care much about India?


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 31, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Great news, but no big deal.
> 
> I don't know why everyone goes gaga over someone of Indian origin gets a prominent status abroad when those people actually don't really care much about India?



THis.......


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 1, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Great news, but no big deal.
> 
> I don't know why everyone goes gaga over someone of Indian origin gets a prominent status abroad when those people actually don't really care much about India?


dude india will get free windows 8 copies


----------



## Desmond (Feb 1, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> dude india will get free windows 8 copies



Ha ha ha....don't make me laugh.


----------



## ash63425 (Feb 1, 2014)

I agree. Just a tag of being born in India doesn't matter much. These people would not even think them as Indian.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 1, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Great news, but no big deal.
> 
> I don't know why everyone goes gaga over someone of Indian origin gets a prominent status abroad when those people actually don't really care much about India?



Agreed.this is true 



flyingcow said:


> dude india will get free windows 8 copies


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 1, 2014)

Why is this being considered a big news?


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't know how can someone feel good when someone mentions a person as Indian origin, when that person is a foreign citizen and doing nothing for India?????

on the otherhand foreigners like Bill Gates is trying to make India a better place with his foundation.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 1, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> I don't know how can someone feel good when someone mentions a person as Indian origin, when that person is a foreign citizen and doing nothing for India?????
> 
> on the otherhand foreigners like Bill Gates is trying to make India a better place with his foundation.



Billu G has done more for India than all Indian billionaires put together.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 1, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Why is this being considered a big news?



Indian Indian bhai bhai


----------



## rish1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Indian Indian bhai bhai


NRI NRI Behen behen  lol..

on a serious note.. I would give much more credit to guys like satya nadela,sunder pichai,rajiv suri and Indra Nooyi 
than say sunita williams


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2014)

Another moment for Indian pride  

Wait until Indian born cures the death.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 2, 2014)

& now, i read That Sundar pichai is also a contender for the post of Microsoft CEO. !!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 2, 2014)

rish said:


> NRI NRI Behen behen  lol..
> 
> on a serious note.. I would give much more credit to guys like satya nadela,sunder pichai,rajiv suri and Indra Nooyi
> than say sunita williams



What's wrong with Sunita Williams?


----------



## rish1 (Feb 2, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What's wrong with Sunita Williams?


there is nothing wrong with her but it is often portrayed by media as an indian , and being shown as if its national pride for india

Sunita williams is a complete American, there is nothing Indian about her  ..  .. Indian media should not take credit from her.. 

whereas these guys   are true indians they studied,stayed and lived  here and then went on to achieve great heights..


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 4, 2014)

Badhai ho! Apna Satya CEO ban gaya!

Free Windows 8 for all Indians!

/sarcasm


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 4, 2014)

*SATYA NADELLA is Officially the CEO of Microsoft now.*




> It's official: Microsoft’s CEO search is over. Following recent reports, the software giant is appointing Satya Nadella as its new CEO to replace Steve Ballmer. 46-year-old Nadella will take over immediately, allowing Ballmer to retire early. Nadella had been part of a number of candidates that Microsoft was believed to have interviewed for the role, with the company originally pushing to name its Ballmer successor before the end of last year. Despite the search extending into 2014, the timing of the CEO announcement is important as it places Nadella in charge ahead of the closure of Microsoft’s Nokia deal and its ongoing reorganization.
> 
> "Today is a very humbling day for me," says Nadella in an internal memo to Microsoft employees. "It is an incredible honor for me to lead and serve this great company of ours." In the broad letter, Nadella outlines why he’s at Microsoft, and his 22 year history at the company. "While we have seen great success, we are hungry to do more," he notes. "This is a critical time for the industry and for Microsoft. Make no mistake, we are headed for greater places — as technology evolves and we evolve with and ahead of it. Our job is to ensure that Microsoft thrives in a mobile and cloud-first world."
> 
> ...



Source : Microsoft's new CEO is Satya Nadella | The Verge


----------



## Akira (Feb 4, 2014)

Well, maybe he'll be nice and try to lower the price of Xbox One in India-within 50K?? Apart from that, no special profit to us. Just pride for another Indian joins the rank of hotshot CEOs


----------



## Desmond (Feb 4, 2014)

Akira said:


> Well, maybe he'll be nice and try to lower the price of Xbox One in India-within 50K?? Apart from that, no special profit to us. Just pride for another Indian joins the rank of hotshot CEOs



I will just repost Raaabo's FB update regarding this :



			
				Raaabo said:
			
		

> A Person of Indian Origin (PIO) is an Indian who was smart enough to get the hell out, so why do so many of us want to bask in the glory and be "proud" of the accomplishments of an individual who left India's problems behind?
> 
> Yes he WAS an Indian, no he's not going to suddenly say, "Free Lumias to all Indians, and half off on 8.1 and Office!" -- it's a business.
> 
> This "pride" you mistakenly feel will only be used to sell more products to you. Economics, pure and simple. Patriotism has no place in the boardrooms of publicly traded companies, allegiance is owed only to shareholders and quarterly reports.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 4, 2014)

* This "pride" you mistakenly feel will only be used to sell more products to you. Economics, pure and simple. Patriotism has no place in the boardrooms of publicly traded companies, allegiance is owed only to shareholders and quarterly reports.*


----------



## NishthaSA (Feb 4, 2014)

Who Is Satya Nadella? | Tech Thirsty


----------



## Akira (Feb 5, 2014)

Ah, ofcourse he's still an American, basically. But it does raise the statistics, you know??(Indians on top spots-and all that). This doesn't change my dislike of Microsoft(after Win8 fiasco); nor will any sane person buy a Lumia just because Nadella is the CEO. Sh!t, most people won't even care.


----------



## Minion (Feb 5, 2014)

Who Cares...


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 5, 2014)

Haha, reminds me of Sunny Leon.


----------



## Flash (Feb 5, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Great news, but no big deal.
> 
> I don't know why everyone goes gaga over someone of Indian origin gets a prominent status abroad when those people actually don't really care much about India?


That's very true.I wish i could've liked/+1'd this if there's a button.


----------



## Darth Vader (Feb 5, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Great news, but no big deal.
> 
> I don't know why everyone goes gaga over someone of Indian origin gets a prominent status abroad when those people actually don't really care much about India?



This forever.


----------



## ash63425 (Feb 5, 2014)

After 22 years of his joining the company he is now the new CEO of Microsoft.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 5, 2014)

yes funny media and ppl.

India -born ...
Hyderabadi...
Telugu...

lol what kind of headlines  these are?why discriminate ?


----------



## quan chi (Feb 5, 2014)

This knowledge is good for GK I have no objection for this. But hope the media does not over blows the trumpet!

Otherwise just analyse it like this. A BE, MSCS, MBA (Indian) works 22 years for a company founded by a Harvard drop out student (american) to become its CEO!


----------



## srkmish (Feb 5, 2014)

just watched his interview. guy seems a very passionate and humble man. good for ms


----------



## 10 numberi (Feb 6, 2014)

Salman khan seems passionate & humble in his interviews good for bollywood.


----------



## GayleShier (Feb 7, 2014)

congrats ! .. it  will help in projecting Indian born computer engineers as pioneers more strongly on the computing globe


----------



## epitomesolutions (Feb 14, 2014)

Congratulation to Indian's.. Best CEO Profession to best Company.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2014)

epitomesolutions said:


> Congratulation to Indian's.. Best CEO Profession to best Company.



Nope.

MS is definitely not the best company since the term "Best Company" is an oxymoron.

- - - Updated - - -



GayleShier said:


> congrats ! .. it  will help in projecting Indian born computer engineers as pioneers more strongly on the computing globe



What do you mean by projecting?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2014)

Well good for MS...And congrats to him.


----------

